# desgrane



## LULI2009

Debo traducir a inglés lo siguiente:
"Pérdidas por desgrane" (el texto es sobre maíz)

Mi intento: 

Losses due to the kernels get off the cob.

Gracias.


----------



## SevenDays

Hola
Quizás...

_Losses due to missing/damaged kernels on ears of corn_
_Losses due to ears of corn with missing/damaged kernels_
"damaged" si por desgrane también se da a entender "maiz dañado"

Saludos


----------



## Diddy

Podría ser: losses due to shelling.

desgranar:  verbo transitivo:  1 (guisante, maíz) to shell.

shelling:desgranamiento.

El desgranado no significa que el maíz esté dañado.

Saludos,


----------



## LULI2009

Muchas gracias por las opciones, ya veré cual se ajusta más al texto.
Saludos.


----------



## St. Nick

También:

Yield reduction due to maize shelling loss. (por la cosechadora)
Losses due to kernel abortion. (generalmente debido a la sequía en este contexto)


----------



## pops91710

Hello Luli, for your future reference the word desgranar is *shuck*. Removing kernals of corn from the cob is* shucking*. So, I would say,* losses by shucking*, or *losses by the shucking process.*


----------



## LULI2009

Muchas gracias, revisare de nuevo el texto ahora.
¡Muy amables!


----------



## St. Nick

Shucking is intentional.


----------



## pops91710

St. Nick said:


> Shucking is intentional.


 
Yes, that is right. 

So, I gather from this you mean the process is not supposed to lose any kernals at all? I never considered that. I thought they were shucking corn to dry the kernals and were concerning themselves with the process damaging the kernals. Hard to tell from the context.


----------



## LULI2009

Yes, exactly  Pops9170 so the term "shuking" would not be suitable in this context.


----------



## pops91710

Entonces hablabamos del desgrane _accidental._


----------



## LULI2009

Aún no he podido darle esl sentido a esta traducción por lo que a modo explicativo cito el texto para ver si pueden ayudarme nuevamente. Lo que genera duda es lo que esta en *negrita. *
*"*Existe una correlación directa entre el daño mecánico producido al grano durante la cosecha y el deterioro ocurrido durante el almacenaje. *Las pérdidas por desgrane de los rolos espigadores del cabezal, por plantas desuniformes en la línea"*.

 Estoy desorientada! Rolo: cudgel? 
Agradezco sus aportes desde ya! Muchas gracias.


----------



## pops91710

Aqui se encuentra un dibujo de los *rolos espigadores* de la cosechadora de maíz*.: **http://www.cosechaypostcosecha.org/data/gacetillas/2007/20070126eficienciaMaiz.asp*
I think we just call them gleaners. Are you translating this? http://www.planetasoja.com/trabajos/trabajos800.php?id1=21835&publi=&idSec=22&id2=21840

O sea, que los dos grandes problemas de cosecha en Maíz, 1º) que el Maíz se arranca (vuelco), por falta de anclaje de la raíz y por poco desarrollo de la corona que fija la planta al suelo, y 2º)* las pérdidas por desgrane de los rolos espigadores del cabezal -por plantas desuniformes en la línea*-; se solucionan con el uso de una sembradora de buen diseño, con buen equipamiento (barredores de rastrojo y cuchillas turbo). Sembrar bien para cosechar mejor. 

Mi intento:
* las pérdidas por desgrane de los rolos espigadores del cabezal -por plantas desuniformes en la línea*- Losses by accidental degraining by the gleaner-rolls in the harvester head (gleaning rollers) by un-uniform/irregular plants in the corn row.


----------



## LULI2009

¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias pops91710!!! Me has ayudado mucho con el link y las aclaraciones. Saludos!


----------



## LULI2009

Ah, me olvidaba, no estoy traduciendo justamente ese link pero se le parece mucho.


----------



## LULI2009

No puedo encontrar el término "degrain/ing", puede ser utilizado el término "shelling" en su lugar? Siguiendo siempre con el mismo concepto de "desgrane accidental"


----------

